# My boy and I went to the Green



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

and caught a few little ones with some friends. Well, actually we caught some big ones also but the pictures turned out terribly. Here are a few good ones!

Here is one hint of where we were.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent, excellent photos!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip. And, those are some great photos!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh the Green. One of our favorite places.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I have great memories of that exact place and may have to head up there this weekend since there's not much ice around yet.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

That's gorgeous! Were the fish still on their redds while you were up there, or did it look like the spawn is starting to die down?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cool Pictures!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

They were still on their reeds.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome! My wife and I are new to Utah, we both fly fish and your pics are making us very excited! Thx


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Awesome! My wife and I are new to Utah, we both fly fish and your pics are making us very excited! Thx


You've come to a great state and this forum will give you lots of info.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Paulie said:


> Awesome! My wife and I are new to Utah, we both fly fish and your pics are making us very excited! Thx


Paulie! it was nice to meet you today I'm glad you took my advice on checking this site out. If you are willing to put in a some effort there are lots of guys willing to give you some help! We will have to get out on the river soon! Grousehunter those are some BEAUTIFUL pics that is one river I have not been able to spend a lot of time on but hope to soon thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Paulie said:


> Awesome! My wife and I are new to Utah, we both fly fish and your pics are making us very excited! Thx


You can't go wrong fishing the Middle and Lower Provo with flies but if you want to find some other great places this book is your guide:

http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Utah-Anglers-Guide-Prime/dp/1599212269/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1419877415&sr=1-1&keywords=fishing+utah+prettyman


----------

